# Evidence Audio SiS patch cable system



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

Anybody using the Evidence Audio SiS (screw-in-solderless) custom patch cable kits? Looks interesting, and Axeandyoushallreceive is offering a great deal on those. (25% off SiS kit if you buy a pedal of $100. or more). This SiS system at first glance, appears to be a distinct improvement over some of the other solderless kits I've seen.

http://www.evidenceaudio.com/content/sisintro.html


----------



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the Evidence Audio Large SiS kit from Scott at AAYSR, with 20 plugs and 15' of EA MonoRail cable. 

While I was at it, I ordered an Empress Fuzz. The demo's I've seen on that pedal were divine. I'm probably going to add the Empress GermDrive at one point. Great tone with both of those pedals, and the price on the Empress stuff is very appealing.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

+1 on the empress fuzz I love mine!


----------



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, the Empress Fuzz just arrived, along with the Evidence Audio 20-plug kit. I've been dieing to try this one out. My Empress Germ-Drive and Empress Distortion might make it here by the weekend (fingers crossed).

I should start a thread on Canada Post, because boy oh boy, do they suck badly or what? When it's good, it's very very good, but when it's bad, they're just terrible. My pedal was "processed" at the local post-office this morning, but,,,, the letter-carrier doesn't deliver "parcels", so, they have a small mini-van that delivers parcels. Well, the mini-van never showed up,,,, no notice on my door that I had a parcel,,,, nothing. Then, the mini-van driver drops it off at a local convenience store, for me to pick it up there. Of course I didn't kinow this, so I go to the Post-office,,,,, they tell me it's at the convenience store,,, and to pick it up there. I go to the convenience store, and the girl refuses to give me the parcel, unless I give her the "notice" that the letter carrier left at my door. I explain "but the letter carrier did not come today, due to the weather, so, I have no "notice". I give her the tracking number,,,, she looks,,,,, (only a dozen or so small parcels there),,, "nope, it's not here she says". I tell her, "yes it is,,, the post-office just looked in their computer, and it IS here". She walks off to serve another customer,,,, I check the parcels, and there it is. The number on the package, matches the "notice" I never got,,,, and luckily, there was a smaller label with the actual tracking number, plus my name and address. Even with that, she was VERY reticent to give me the package. "You'll have to sign some papers" she says,,,,, I show her photo-I.D.,,,, sign a few papers, and finally,,,,,,,,,,,,,, it's here. What a bloody adventure.

What ever happened to "Neither rain, nor hail, nor sleet, nor snow, shall will keep me from my appointed duty"?

I've had parcels come in from B.C. and I see all the local tracking-scans on my computer, from the moment Canada Post gets notified by the vendor. Once those packages arrive in Richmond B.C's sorting facility.,,, they fall off the face of the map,,, sometimes for a week to 10 days,not a single scan along the way,,, nor even a scan to show that it's departed from Richmond,,,,, until they arrive in Montreal. From there, every step gets scanned, and I receive my parcel the next day,,,,,,,,,,, unless of course, the local letter-carrier "opts" to drop it off at the convenience store instead of at my door, which is actually farther away for me, than the post-office. What a mess.


----------

